# Spawn log!!



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

Hey guys, so today I had my male plakat koi successfully breed with my halfmoon female! I'm so excited to welcome the new babies into this world. The actually betta sex took over 3 hours but I can't be happier to welcome the babies into this world.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

*They're hatching!*

Hey guys, so a little bit of a spawn update. The babies are beginning to hatch, despite the horrible bubble nest. They're so cute but genji is a horrible dad. I'm so excited.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay, congratulations! I love kois, sounds like an adorable pair.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

*Here's the parents*

Here are the proud parents. Sorry it's blurry. They were doing their sexy betta dances.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

lmao! Congrats on the babies! (fyi, you can use the term "spawn," it's code for betta sexy time) :wink3:


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> lmao! Congrats on the babies! (fyi, you can use the term "spawn," it's code for betta sexy time) :wink3:


Lmao I know I just think it's cuter to say it that way.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

*Day 6*

So my fry are getting so big. They are doing so well swimming around and eating theiright micro worms. I'm so excited for them.

Temp: 80°
Food: micro worms (twice daily)
Amonia: .25


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome!! Can't wait to watch them grow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

*day 6*

The fry are now visable. Going to feed them their first batch of baby brine shrimp tomorrow. Hoping that will help them get larger. 

Amonia: .25
Food: Micro worms
Water temp: 80


----------

